# Weaving-- Another scarf for the auction



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

One more scarf - simple tabby weave. Tamm Sky (ancient yarn from my stash, been discontinued for years!) for warp, Hobby Lobby Baby Bee Baby Mine (also discontinued from stash) for weft.

A play with color too! Second picture shows this scarf and the pooled warp scarf I did over a year ago. SAME Baby Bee yarn, But I used it as the warp for the scarf on the right. Amazing how the technique can change the entire outcome! The weft on the pooled scarf was a white lace weight acrylic, on this scarf the warp is a fingering weight - there is a noticeable difference in finished weight, softness and drape. 

12.5 dent heddle, Ashford Knitter's Loom, 82 ends, 8 picks per inch. 6" x 76" plus fringe


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I love them both but my favorite is the green and pink colors I am sure they will sell for lots. Very pretty.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Incredible difference in the scarves. Both are just lovely.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Amazing difference using the same yarn and both beautiful results.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Great looking scarves!! I especially love the green one.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely weaving, love the green! I just bought a double shuttle, want to blend fibres .


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! I especially like the pooled color scarf.

Hazel


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I wish the green showed up better in the photo on the "striped" one - because it does show up on the actual item.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Both are very lovley.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Those are stunning


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Those a beautiful and should be snatched up right away.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

interesting...


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

They are both beautiful. It would be hard to pick just one, you know.
Thank for telling us about the process on both, amazing the difference.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Both are very pretty, I thought at first I liked the striped one best, but then the color pooling one is stunning.... I like them both! :sm02:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

